# Bettinardi Kuchar Model Putters



## albatross5623 (May 20, 2013)

Hey belly users, I found this review on MyGolfSpy about Matt Kuchar teaming up with Robert Bettinardi making their own line of putters, featuring arm-lock and conventional length shafts with Matt's signature across the sole. I was able to try this new arm lock putter from Bettinardi Golf over the weekend and really loved the feel compared to a belly. I gripped the putter with my left hand only and just stroked until I got a good feel on how to hit the ball. Felt reallllly really soft at impact and had a great look to it. Let me know what you guys think if your interested in trying this style.
http://www.mygolfspy.com/kuchar-bettinardi-putters/


----------



## Alex1975 (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.... Do you have a connection to this in some way?


----------



## albatross5623 (May 20, 2013)

No I do not have a connection with MyGolfSpy, Saw the review thought it was pretty cool and looking for input, especially with the USGA and R&A making their final announcement tomorrow on anchoring.


----------



## One Planer (May 21, 2013)

7* of loft on his putter!

That's nearly a chipper :smirk:


----------



## Region3 (May 21, 2013)

Gareth said:



			7* of loft on his putter!

That's nearly a chipper :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Id guess that if you're anchoring against your left forearm you'd be delofting it quite a bit.


----------



## Foxholer (May 21, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Welcome to the forum.... Do you have a connection to this in some way?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed welcome.

As a Betti user (and bit of a nut over the previous 10 years or so) I'm pleased for Bettinardi. Lost count of the number of Bettis I've had (certainly 15+) over that time but the Baby Ben is the one I've always gone back to - though the BB23 and BB43 came close. 

I think the question really meant re you connected with Bettinardi in any way.

Deal seems more like a 'promotion method' though. While making them in 'arm-lock' style, irange is still pretty much the same as the current line-up with changed cosmetics.


----------

